

WWSJD? - nzealand

What would todays presentation would have looked like if Steve Jobs was still around?<p>-There would have been fewer leaks before the big unveiling.<p>-There would have been fewer features mentioned in the presentation.<p>-There would have been fewer features in the product in favor of a faster ship date.<p>-There would have been fewer choices in terms of colors, straps and models.<p>This is a totally unfair comparison, especially as I don&#x27;t work at Apple and have yet to wear the device.<p>But I think we are all wondering, can Apple continue to innovate as successfully without Steve around?
======
aaronbrethorst

        Fewer Leaks
    

[http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-
iphone](http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-iphone)

    
    
        faster ship date
    

[https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2007/01/09Apple-
Reinvents-t...](https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2007/01/09Apple-Reinvents-
the-Phone-with-iPhone.html) \- "MACWORLD SAN FRANCISCO—January 9, 2007—Apple®
today introduced iPhone...it begins shipping in June"

    
    
        fewer choices
    

[http://forums.macresource.com/read.php?1,166649,166665](http://forums.macresource.com/read.php?1,166649,166665)

    
    
        we are all wondering
    

I'm not.

~~~
nzealand
Good response.

Individually, none of this is a big deal.

Together, it made for a disappointing presentation.

------
darkstar999
Who cares?

~~~
nzealand
As a stock holder, I care.

I have a taxable account that holds individual stocks.

AMT means I shouldn't sell unless I see Apple underperforming the index by a
significant amount.

~~~
darkstar999
No, I mean who cares what Steve Jobs would do? He's gone. It doesn't matter.

~~~
nzealand
A simple presentation is like a simple product.

If they can't keep the presentation simple and elegant, how can they keep the
product simple and elegant.

~~~
darkstar999
That's a ridiculous statement. The product and the announcement are completely
disparate. They could make an amazing presentation about a mediocre product
(and have been known to do so).

